# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Деньги. Так ли сильно мы от них зависим?

## INIESTA

Кто-то говорит что смысл жизни в деньгах и в материальных ценностях. Ну или от них очень многое зависит.

Вот допустим что у вас появился ( неважно откуда) миллион долларов. Появится ли у вас какой-то смысл жизни? И насколько сильно крупная сумма денег может изменить вашу жизнь?

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Смысл жизни это не добавит, но своим родным думаю я помогу. :Smile:

----------


## INIESTA

К сожалению деньги правят миром..Таков современный мир.
Но скажу откровенно: они могут спасти меня от суицида. Сейчас моя жизнь очень скучная и депрессивна. Будут деньги , будет мерседес , девчонки , марихуана , электронные погремушки , отдых на сейшелах. Короче говоря будут веселится и будет чем занятся. Такое вот мировоззрение. И что оно значит? Кто-нибудь объяснит мне?

----------


## Selbstmord

*INIESTA*, это абсолютно нормально. Я тоже хочу денег. И много. Купить себе дом, чтобы жить отдельно. Купить себе тачки (лучше несколько - джип, феррари - на разные события). Потом может махнул бы в путешествия по планете. А там и старость обеспечена, с такими деньгами то. Ох и размечтался я...

----------


## Гражданин

помогут и еще как,я бы свое дело открыл или положил бы в банк,чтобы проценты были

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Очевидно, что большая сумма денег изменит жизнь. Тут вопрос в другом...насколько глобально. А в моём случае...сам не знаю.)

----------


## Selbstmord

Чем больше денег, тем больше глобальность изменения жизни.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Не скажи. 
Я помню видел по телеку, что один мужик выиграл кажись миллион(или что-то вроде этого) и он засунул эти деньги в укромное место и забыл о них)чисто на чёрный день)

----------


## Дима_

Деньги берутся от плодов какой-то деятельности! Можно ещё воровать, как Элита делает. Может нам тоже присоединится? Незаконно, но зато в выигрыше они, а те кто не ворует - в проигрыше.
Очень много денег - это не гарантирует что жизнь хорошей будет!

----------


## Воланд

> Деньги берутся от плодов какой-то деятельности! Можно ещё воровать, как Элита делает. Может нам тоже присоединится? Незаконно, но зато в выигрыше они, а те кто не ворует - в проигрыше.
> Очень много денег - это не гарантирует что жизнь хорошей будет!


 Деньги могут быть мерой энергии, могут быть предметом воровства, а могут быть предметом добавочной стоимости  и эмиссии. Причем, не только государственной, но и осуществляемой путем приема обязательств банками, договорами с отсроченной оплатой и т.д. и т.п. 

Деньги - сами по себе бумага. Деньги имеют власть за счет того, что кто-то другой их не имеет или имеет их меньше, чем ты...  За счет этого ты получаешь дополнительную и, как правило, неограниченную власть. 

Деньги, как инструмент не виноваты, более того они предоставляют способ разграничения власти между индивидами, куда более гуманный, чем кастовое/сословное общество.  Но, именно его гуманность таит в себе главную опасность: если раньше путь к богатству лежал через смертельный риск, то сегодня риск сменился удачей, раскрепощенностью и вседозволенностью.  А в итоге, к смене ценностей.  Человек свою жизнь, вместо того чтобы жертвовать и нести во имя высоких идеалов, несет на панель, в кафе, на рынок...

----------


## Каин

Богатство - самая реальная мечта.

----------


## Воланд

> Богатство - самая реальная мечта.


 Счастливой она Вас не сделает...  Увы. :Mad:

----------


## Andrew2036

> К сожалению деньги правят миром..Таков современный мир.
> Но скажу откровенно: они могут спасти меня от суицида. Сейчас моя жизнь очень скучная и депрессивна. Будут деньги , будет мерседес , девчонки , марихуана , электронные погремушки , отдых на сейшелах. Короче говоря будут веселится и будет чем занятся. Такое вот мировоззрение. И что оно значит? Кто-нибудь объяснит мне?


 оно значит что ты очень наивный )))

----------


## Andrew2036

а еда изменит вашу жизнь? а одежда? а жилье? А отсутствие зубной боли? - Ясное дело изменят. Но это все го лишь материальный потребности, есть куча всего другомо без чего вы сможете быть несчастным.

----------


## мутный тип

деньги зло и если у меня их будет много....... увы это ничего не изменит

----------


## Andrew2036

> деньги зло и если у меня их будет много....... увы это ничего не изменит


 "деньги" - это бумага или цифры. они не могут быть злом. слишком было бы просто ))) сожгли бумагу и зло пропало! как бы не так!

----------


## Дима_

Сами по себе деньги - не зло. А вот неправильное управление деньгами, когда их воруют - вот это зло!

----------


## Alex22

За деньги можно купить и устроить все... кроме мозгов)) Но, если есть голова на плечах, то с деньгами можно решить любые проблемы!  ,

----------


## Kinya

Деньги ничто на самом деле.
Друзей, настоящих, ими не купишь.
Любовь тоже.. Опять же искреннюю
Не в материальных же ценностях счастье, всё же.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Деньги ничто на самом деле.
> Друзей, настоящих, ими не купишь.
> Любовь тоже.. Опять же искреннюю
> Не в материальных же ценностях счастье, всё же.


 не согласен с тобой за деньги можно купить самую искреннюю и самую отчаяную любовь и дружбу, надо просто умело это сделать, дать человеку когда ему как воздух нужны деньги, эти деньги и он тебе благодарен вечно.

----------


## Alex22

> Деньги ничто на самом деле.
> Друзей, настоящих, ими не купишь.
> Любовь тоже.. Опять же искреннюю
> Не в материальных же ценностях счастье, всё же.


 Долго можно рассуждать - это филосовский вопрос. Но обрати внимание - в природе, самка всегда выбирает ниболее сильного и здорового самца, который смог бы прокормить себя, ее и их детей. (пример - посмотрите любую передачу про животных). Так же и у людей раньше было, парней судили по их физической силе. Сейчас же, физическая сила не нужна для выживания, она заменена на деньги. Если нет достаточно денег, то как можно прокормить жену, детей... Видеть, как они постоянно мучаются, не доедают, дети не получают образование и т.д., и т.п. А, для этого сейчас нужно довольно много денег... Это уже не любовь, а садизм, а со с тороны девушек мазахизм.... 
Но, еще раз повторю - если нет мозгов, то деньги ни в чем не помогут... мало их иметь, нужно уметь ими пользоваться! 
Материальные ценности везде вокруг нас, мы живем в материальном мире, и по факту, если нет материального - значит нет нашего тела, а если нет нашего тела, то значит мы очень крепко спим, медитируем, или умерли. Но в этих состояниях долго невозможно находиться...(кроме последнего). И получается, большее время мы бодрствуем в материи - это основа нашего мира. Хотя, это как размышлять, что появилось первое - курица или яйцо. Да и одной из самых важных жизненных ценностей - является здоровье нашего материального организма(опять же на здоровье в большинстве случаев сейчас нужно много денег)... Как говорится - в здоровом теле - здоровый дух.
Друзья... Друзей не может быть много. Макс 1-2, остальные знакомые. Друг - это человек с которым ты можешь поделиться всем своим нутром и он тебя потдержит и главное поймет.
Так и получается, что в нашем материальном мире деньги управляют всем, а мы управляем деньгами.

----------


## Гражданин

Про друзей верно сказано, Алекс. Много не бывает... 
Если коротоко говоря и не углубляясь в рассуждения и прочее, то они очень важны при всей их неважности)

----------


## художник

спасут ли меня деньги от суицида? да........
нет,я не мечтаю о феррари,мне не нужны телки и дорогие машины,мне не нужна вилла,мне не нужны наркотики.мне просто нужно место в этом материальном мире,в этой системе  где правят деньги...
само понятие денег это абсурд.что такое денежная банкнота? бумага и типографская краска.вот и все.и за такую ерунду можно получить жизнеенно необходимые вещи...вот это то меня и убивает.моя жизнь ценится и измеряется этим миром абсурдными бумажками(((((( такая уникальная жизнь каждого из нас ,такая действительнно ценная,приравнивается к абсурду....вот он весь ценнизм этого мира.
количество денег которое меня спасет? меня спасет свой дом.маленький такой,где нибудь в садовом товариществе.и машина чтобы передвигаться физически.вот и все.вот и и все...............у меня перестанет болеть голова о том куда же мне идти,перестанет болеть голова что я не могу доехать,туда куда не ходит транспорт.и самое главное.мне не нужно будет общаться с людьми.а значит не будет стресса,а это значит писать картины я буду чаще ,буду писать легче! вот оно счастье. для меня.на почве материальной не устроенности я не буду ругаться с любымим и самым близким.я знаю почему люди употребляют алкоголь и наркотики.все от элементарной материальной неустроенности...вот так все тут '' здорово'' придумано не нами...водка,работа деньги,материальное тело...странный не понятный и враждебный мир.
я не помню как рождалась,что было до этого.но осознав себя,я поняла что у меня есть материальное тело.соответственно ему нужны материальные блага.и вот что удивительно что послав меня в этот мир мне не дали место под солнцем...стит ли все это продолжать? не думаю.комуто моя проблема проблемой вовсе и не покажется.деньги можно заработать скажите вы,темболее не так и много надо.да,можно....только наше замечательное государство всех гребет не разберая и пох ему на наши души и личности...система,что тут скажеш..
у меня было тяжелое дество.из за этого моральные травмы.и комплексы.диагноза аутизм у меня не стоит,потому что я скрываюсь от общества насколько это возможно.поясню,в дестве в момент очень страшных событий,происходивших в семье,(опять таки из за денег) я маленькая залезла под стоил.и пряталась там.с тех пор я теперь всегда так делаю...теперь только морально.физически под столом стало тесновато..но хочется до безумия,где он мой стол...
не стану обьяснять того что государтсво никак не способствует в этой стране развитию личности,ему выгодно чтоб работали ,строили автоВАЗы  и пили водку.и тут проблема.я не пью водку.вообще.в обществе и люди вокруг меня  ее пьет.опять где мой стол!!!! заработать у меня никогда не получалось...я не знаю что делать...я просто хочу писать картины.и жить в домике в лесу.подальше от всех.создать иллюзию....прекрасного мира.как на холсте так и в жизни.но но но,не общаясь с людьми невозможно достать денег.вот такой замкнутый круг....немного не правильно выразилась,подальше от системы.в которой я-тело,работающее за еду.если бы я знала что все мы пришли сюда чтобы работать на систему за еду...я бы никогда не родилась.

----------


## Воланд

> Так и получается, что в нашем материальном мире деньги управляют всем, а мы управляем деньгами.


 Не мы управляем деньгами, а те кто их печатает (тобишь проводит эмиссию). Либо создает эквиваленты денег в виде долговых обязательств.

----------


## Alex22

В глобальном смысле да. Я имею ввиду те деньги, которые у нас на руках.

----------


## Воланд

> В глобальном смысле да. Я имею ввиду те деньги, которые у нас на руках.


 Деньги, которые есть у нас - это бумага, которую нам выдают за работу. Фактическую ценность имеет положение в обществе, которое конвертируется в определенный образ жизни. Деньги - это механизм. За них мы покупаем машины, одежду или еду. Но, фактически - это лишь упрощенный способ обмена. Ценность - это возможность быть в успешном меньшинстве. От нужных знакомых и правильном месте рождения, до удачной карьеры, собственного бизнеса и т.д.

----------


## Alex22

> Ценность - это возможность быть в успешном меньшинстве.


 Только, у каждого разное "успешное меньшинство". Многим нужна карьера, и свое дело, не для известности или признания, а для денег с помощью которых можно осуществлять свои цели и мечты. Поэтому я и писал, что нужны не только деньги, но и мозги!)
Мы говорим, примерно, об одном и том же. Только разными словами.

----------


## смертник

> Вот допустим что у вас появился ( неважно откуда) миллион долларов. Появится ли у вас какой-то смысл жизни? И насколько сильно крупная сумма денег может изменить вашу жизнь?


 что хочу и так куплю, совсем скоро... а больше мне и незачем :Smile: 
а столь крупная сумма никак не изменит мою жизнь... не на что будет тратить

----------


## Дима_

Денег не существует :Smile:  Это абстрактное понятие. Если люди, которые работают, совершают дейсвтия. Им помогает техника, оборудование и т.д. Деньги (бумага, электронные) ничего не делают! Когда бумагу переложили из одного места в другое - ничего не меняется. Деньги заставляют людей совершать действия. Когда выделяют деньги на строительсвто дороги, то дорога должна служить десятки лет. Но дорога через год рассыпается. Основная часть денег ушла не на дорогу. То есть деньги не гарантируют качественное выполнение работ. За миллион долларов можно построить отличную дорогу, а можно схалтурить и построить плохую дорогу. В обоих случаях было потрачено миллион долларов, но результат разный.

И миллион из ниоткуда не берется (как предложено в теме). Это в сказках бывает, а мы живем не в сказке! Его можно только четсвно заработать. Или украсть. Ну кому нравится воровать - его выбор. 
Кстати, неувязка выходит - кто работает живет хуже тех, кто ворует. Получается, воры в выигрыше, а трудящиеся - лохи (с точки зрения тех, кто ворует). Что же делать - быть с чистой совестью, но не богатым, или плюнуть на всех и думать только о себе?




> К сожалению деньги правят миром


 Деньги правят, только когда люди совершили ту работу, за которую им выдали деньги. Если деньги передали, а работы не было или она халтурно была сделана -деньги не правят.

----------


## Каин

Вышел Ежик из тумана,вынул две "штуки" из кармана:
"Буду с радостью "кутить", хоть и не люблю я жить".

----------


## Каин

А есть у тебя интерпретация,которая говорит,выпить,пойти в сауну, и взять девочку.

----------


## Герда

> А есть у тебя интерпретация,которая говорит,выпить,пойти в сауну, и взять девочку.


 

Выход, но примитивно сеюминутный.
 А продолжение какое? Протрезветь, вспомнить, ужастнуться?

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Выход, но примитивно сеюминутный.
>  А продолжение какое? Протрезветь, вспомнить, ужастнуться?


 Ханжество прямо какое-то! Чему ужаснуться? Что правильный мальчик один раз поехал куда-то с девочками?! Если такому ужасаться, можно из дома не выходить и с людьми не общаться.
Это не преступление, чтобы в ужас впадать.

----------


## Каин

Будем считать,что Каli ответила за меня.

----------


## Герда

> Ханжество прямо какое-то! Чему ужаснуться? Что правильный мальчик один раз поехал куда-то с девочками?! Если такому ужасаться, можно из дома не выходить и с людьми не общаться.
> Это не преступление, чтобы в ужас впадать.


 Нет, не ханжество, а мнение. Если оно не совпадает, то не повод называть это ханжеством.
Ужастнуться не самому походу, а  самому факту  такого времяпрепровождения возможно.
Но это моё мнение. У каждого свои ценности и приоритеты.
Возможно я и не права. И интим с малознакомыми девочками, для  Каина,- это лучше, чем с любимый девушкой.
Не мне судить другого человека.
Каин, извини за резкость суждения.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Нет, не ханжество, а мнение. Если оно не совпадает, то не повод называть это ханжеством.
> Ужастнуться не самому походу, а себе возможно.
> Но это моё мнение. У каждого свои ценности и приоритеты.
> Возможно я и не права. И интим с малознакомыми девочками- это лучше, чем с любимый девушкой.
> Не мне судить другого человека.
> Каин, извини за резкость суждения.


 Заметьте: "Каин, извини. А Вы, Кали, идите со своим мнением...")))

----------


## Alex22

> Заметьте: "Каин, извини. А Вы, Кали, идите со своим мнением...")))


 Так "резко осудили" Каина.)

----------


## Каин

Ну во первых, если ему противно так развлекаться, то естественно делать этого и не стоит. Просто интересно, как он тогда расслабляется; чтением книг.
Во вторых, что лучше? Если нет того что лучше, то это не повод отвергать того, что немного похуже.
В третьих, мои речи бывают намного резче, иногда это необходимо.
В четвертых, 


> И интим с малознакомыми девочками- это лучше, чем с любимый девушкой.


 Я думаю, вот поэтому и мне извини ,то есть мужчине.

----------


## Герда

> Заметьте: "Каин, извини. А Вы, Кали, идите со своим мнением...")))


 Вы не правы.

Если Каин считает, что Вы ответили за него, то это его решение. 
Я же отвечаю Каину, тоесть тому, кому и писала сообщение. И это моё решение.

Ничего обижающего лично Вас я не писала. Но если была не корректна, то тоже приношу извинение за не корректность.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Ничего обижающего лично Вас я не писала. Но если была не корректна, то тоже приношу извинение за не корректность.


 Я не обижаюсь. Умный человек не обижается, а делает выводы.
И вообще: я шутила, не стОит относиться серьезно к Инетному общению.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Вы рискуете прослыть здесь легкомысленной. Это как же, все, что вы пишете не серьезно?


 Вы правы: я хотела сказать, что не всё, что я писала, - шутка, а тот коммент, который я сделала по поводу поста руфины, в котором она перед Вами извиняется, а со мной спорит. Иногда я, конечно, серьезна. Думаю, как и все мы.

----------


## Каин

> Вы правы: я хотела сказать, что не всё, что я писала, - шутка, а тот коммент, который я сделала по поводу поста руфины, в котором она перед Вами извиняется, а со мной спорит. Иногда я, конечно, серьезна. Думаю, как и все мы.


 Я, наверное погорячился,что написал тот пост. Я не хотел вас уличать в легкомыслии. Я понял, что вы хотели сказать постом про "несерьезность".Поэтому и стер свои пост.
Не всегда у человека на языке то, что и на уме.

----------


## Failure

> ... Вот допустим что у вас появился ( неважно откуда) миллион долларов. Появится ли у вас какой-то смысл жизни?


 Миллион долларов...  :EEK!:  Мне так много не надо. Мне бы хватило 2 миллиона рублей, чтобы купить квартиру в Подмосковье и пожить, наконец, спокойно одной. 
Ну, если бы было 3-4 миллиона рублей, то еще лучше. Хватит обустроиться, заняться здоровьем и внешностью, а еще помочь маме осуществить ее мечты. 
Ну, а если бы мне реально достался миллион долларов - наверное, я бы еще попутешествовала по миру и постаралась кому-то оказать помощь.

Так что да, деньги дали бы мне смысл жизни, потому что появились бы новые дела, занятия, цели, интереснее стало жить...

----------


## + 1

Самое веселье начнется когда ВНЕЗАПНО деньги закончатся.

----------


## DonnieDarko

Я очень сильно завишу от денег. Мне даже сны снятся - нахожу вдруг огромную пачку денег, когда чувствую что просыпаюсь - пытаюсь удержать их изо всех сил, только для того чтобы проснуться разочарованным с пустыми руками)

----------


## Римма

От денег я завишу постольку-поскольку.
Слишком много их у меня никогда не было, как впрочем и слишком мало. Я уже привыкла, что это что-то вроде поддержания привычного существования. Жаль, копить не умею  :Smile:  

Для счастья мне хватило бы сейчас тысяч 30-50 - махнуть куда-нить в отпуск на море на пару недель и жить там в свое удовольствие  :Smile:  или путешествовать по странным "местам силы"  :Wink:

----------


## Воланд

Радуют щенячьи мечты о деньгах. На самом деле большие деньги, ну смотря какие и для кого... 
Было у меня в одно время 2,5 млн.. Смешно, но я с такими деньгами хотел покончить с собой. 
Почему? Потому что куда их, деньги эти??? Единственная реальная материально - недостижимая для меня мечта до сих пор - это нормальная квартира в Москве в новом доме. А это фактически требует с ремонтом около 10 лямов... Заработать такие деньги, если буду горбатиться потребуется лет 7...  Минимум. А ведь, у любого лоха -москвича, бабушки/дедушки-москвичи. Кто-то помирает, продаем халупу, добавляем ляма 3... И квартира у тебя есть.  :Big Grin: 

Можно взять ипотеку, но... Мое здоровье и так хреновое. Родственников, которые бы помогли в случае чего тоже нет... В общем то их вообще нет... Поэтому учитывая специфику собственной жизни, всегда предпочитал жить на свои деньги не занимая ни у кого.  

Деньги, на самом деле - это бумага, которую СМИ и современная культура потребления, культивируют делает людей несчастными.   Недавно одна моя знакомая жалуется, когда я ее вез на машине домой, мол нет в России мужиков... Стоим на светофоре... Я ей показываю вокруг на машины - смотри сколько мужиков вокруг... 

На что моя попутчица отвечает: "Нафиг мне водила нужен? Мне, чтобы умный, богатый, добрый..."  Весь дебилизм современной жизни, в сущности идет от навязываемой от о всюду культуры потребления. Если бы целью было не бабло, а нормальный уровень жизнь людей в стране: везде от Москвы до Камчатки. Чтобы это включало в себя нормальное состояние ЖКХ, здравоохранения, соц. защиты... И т.д. Нахрена бабы бы хотели обязательно мужика с тачкой за ляма полтора, дорогой квартирой и т.п. И ясен пень москвича. Потому что - это компенсация социальной защиты. Поверьте мне, строить днем персонал своей фирмы, ночами писать книги за других  - это геморрой по чище... Того что описывают большинство страдальцев здесь... 
Ничего хорошего в больших деньгах нет - это всего, лишь перспектива больших проблем, потерянных нервов, скачущего давления... И частого общения с криминалитетом, правоохранительными органами, и зависти со стороны большинства бывших друзей, которых становится все меньше, чем выше поднимаетесь. 

Счастье в гармонии. Когда у тебя есть нормальные родители, (живущие в Москве, учитывая реалии), дедушки и бабушки, которые могут оставить в итоге квартиру... Двоюродные братья, которые могут всегда помочь - так как родная кровь... Крепкая и дружная семья... Подобных примеров знаю - единицы.  

В целом же бабло, конечно, необходимо каждый день. Чтобы его заработать необходимо заработать статус (нормальный диплом уважаемого ВУЗ-а, если нет - написать и защитить диссертацию, статус (аудитор, адвокат, нотариус и т.п.) - это и есть путь к выживанию в нашей стране, если не получается - работа в нормальных компаниях в качестве строки в резюме, умение хорошо говорить). Все, что я могу дать в качестве совета молодым... Но, большие деньги счастливыми Вас не сделают...

----------


## Анна Домини

Деньги для меня имеют значение как средство хорошо провести время-сходить в кафе,в кино,в салон красоты. Но когда идти не с кем,когда некому купить подарок,некого порадовать,то зачем мне эти деньги?

----------

